# Stop, Look , Listen... a grim reminder



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/0930...EMAILEDBOX


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... someone else killed there recently, a bridge over the tracks only 50 yards away, and trying to push a stroller over double tracks. 

Well, the DNA pool won't miss her genes. 

Sounds cruel, but you cannot protect against every person determined to break the law so they can save 50 yards of walking. 

Darwin was no dummy. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps, but you know it only ever happens to "the other guy". A couple weeks ago some moron drove around us to dodge the gates at a crossing -- and missed getting tagged by *inches.* 

The ones I feel for are the engineer and those two little girls who have to grow up without a momma.

Perhaps if she'd heard about Operation Lifesaver's new program promoting pedestrian safety, it wouldn't have happened?

http://www.commonsenseuseit.com/


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The one you forgot to mention about feeling sorry for was the little baby! The poor child now will never have a chance at life because the mother was being _stupid!!_ There's no silver lining to this dark cloud...


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

When they finally reopened the Old Colony line south of Boston which was shut down in 1961(?) a few of us who grew up on an active mainline commented that it would take a few people getting badly hurt or killed before people would take the crossing gates seiously. Unfortunately we were correct. 
LAO


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

It really amazes me how stupid people are around RR tracks. That womans two little girls will always remember seeing their Mom and baby Brother being swept away by that train. It kills me that more people don't take advantage of the Operation Lifesaver classes which are offered free of charge. OLS has been around for a long time and the word is getting out slowly but way too slowly. It should be a mandatory class in all Elementary through High Schools in the nation. But, alas, that isn't going to happen. 

As for the pedestrian bridge, are the residents willing to help pay for it? Why don't they just walk down to the other one 50 yards (150 feet) away and get some much needed exercise to boot. It sounds like the Chief of Police and the County Sheriff need to get together with the RR Police and do an Officer on the Train in this particular area. Of course, the residents would complain about getting tickets but it might wake them up to the dangers of trespassing on the RR.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

It would be far cheaper to install fences than a second pedestrian bridge. Of course folks would cut them too..for convenience sake. 

Sad. 

Chas


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

When I lived in ILL, rail crossing safety was much emphasized (and for good reason). In MA, the threat posed by railcrossings is hardly even mentioned, despite a fairly widespread commuter rail system, especially on the north shore of Boston where I live. I can't judge this young mother too harshly, though, as I've gotten away with numerous ill-informed decisions over the course of my life, some of which make me shudder in retrospect.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was not, of course, trying to be insensitive to the children and family left. 

But, if you read the story, some people are calling out for another overcrossing, even though there was another 50 yards away. 

People with that attitude will find a way to rationalize any stupid act with comments that foolish. 

Anyone who does not respect their lives or the lives of their children..... well I just find it hard to feel sorry for them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## baron67 (Jan 5, 2008)

As a conductor on a tourist rr, there is hardly one trip I take that someone 
doesn't drive around the crossing gates in front of our train....Three weeks 
ago, one guy was too slow and we hit him head-on as he rounded the end 
of the gate. Fortunately we were only doing 20 so we just pushed him into 
the bar ditch across the crossing and he wasn't hurt...The Police were not 
amused at his explanations of being late for work...he was almost permanently 
late for work. 

Ignorance can be cured...dumb-ass is fatal. 

Jerry Barnes 
Plano, TX


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I'll have to go over there and look, but I will say that some road bridges around here are more dangerous for pedestrians than trying to cross the tracks


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

the Best, possibly the dumest question I have ever heard, and Ive heard it quite a few times was " Why didnt the Train just stop or even slow down?" some folks just DO NOT have a clue and for them Common Sence is not an option nor was it standard equipment, and it is simply amazing how they made it this far in life


----------

